# Edinburgh or burst!



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2013)

We got this event coming up in May here in Scotland, Pedal on Parliament.
Now, don't you all start giving me weird looks!
No, we don't want to cycle to Westminster, a furious pedaling Lycra cladded mob, kilts on top of padded shorts, demanding more cycling infrastructures. 
Pedal on Parliament is a fun ride of a couple of miles from the Meadows in Edinburgh to the Scottish Parliament, aiming to raise awareness among the politicians and the general public of the problems faced daily by cyclists on the roads.
Now, @Rasmus of this parish had the brilliant idea of a feeder ride from Glasgow, like, some of us start from here, riders join us on route, the more the merrier, _there will be cake_ at the end. 
Being me a girl of helpful disposition  I have spread the word and distributed the leaflets.
So, since a few folks in my work that haven't been on a bike since there last was sunshine (estimate 1861) have said they are keen, I thought better do Rasmus's route myself first ... a warned rider is a prepared rider!
I had done a similar route once, the Pedal for Scotland event, could vaguely remember a few hills 

My first scouting attempt failed miserably: got lost at the 7th mile, found 3 railway stations - none the one I needed to turn left after - got peltered by a shower of hailstones, my rear rack detached itself of its own volition ... umphh! 
Mind, by then I had a good inkling of what lies ahead ... 

Second attempt, on Thursday the 25/4/13 - Edinburgh or burst!
I was a wee bit apprehensive, never done 60 miles on road alone.
Rasmus's directions were excellent, if a bit misleading: his "short" hills and "gentle rolling territory" could do with a re-definition 
Where previously I could not find the railway station, this time I stopped a postman who set me on the straight and narrow - the turn was not for another bit.
Might the confusion have something to do with the fact that my route was planned in Km, while my cycle computer is set in miles? Could well be! 
Out of Glasgow, up the hills I go: look: could this be the top of the world?




Notice the clouds? Yes, soaking number one of several is imminent! 
Intrepid explorer, onwards (really more* up*wards) my Boris eats up the miles, my wee legs grinding the gears. I do hate using gears, the mental effort is just too much for me: pedaling, signaling, watching the traffic, remembering what turn at the junction ... if I was a computer I would crash 
Didn't crash, though, not when faced by the mother of all roundabouts - third exit, lucky me, what's this big truck doing just there? Lemme out of here!!
Sort of crashed many miles later, when a refuse collection lorry chased me up a narrow hill. Turned left into a sort of driveway to let him pass, the driveway was gravel, you can figure out the rest.

Ok, I'm at 17.5 miles of 44, still not sure if I'm lost or not.
I know I have to find this Slamannan village: victory! I'm in it, cannae get lost in one street now, can I? Time for a coffee stop and some pictures.


Coffee shop here sadly does not open the weekend, so my dears, guess it will be the bushes for you!
Picture of postman on a bike - said postman states: " 'this my bike to get me home, like, dinnae deliver on it, you ken, stays in the back of the van"
Very nice postman nevertheless.



My 15 min coffee break is over, certain now that I'm not lost because, hurray, I'm shown the way to Avonbridge:

Always mix up Avonbridge with Aviemore, but that's another story.
About 4 smelly miles later - no, cheeky, not me, I had my personal shower following the journey, it was the farmland. Oh, bleuch, puffing up your last breath on a hill while the only air you can gasp smells of manure and you water bottle has been splashed by you don't want to think what from the road ... double bleuch!!
Finally, fresh air! Should be in Avonbridge main street now, only ... it's as deserted as the Sahara in August!
No fear, the ubiquitous postman pops out from across the street.
Me: "excuse me, is this the main street?"
Postman: "yes, it it"
Me: "Ok then, turn left!"
Postman: "Yes, left to California!!" 
From there I knew my bearings, the last 25 miles where quite uneventful.
A roadie almost gave me a heart attack when he passed me with a loud "Hiya!" in the thereabouts of Lintithgow, while an old lady could not fathom why I didn't put the bike on the bus to the next village, reckoning eventually that I had somebody waiting for me in a secluded spot ... erm, I wish!
Need to confess an almost fetal blunder here: on approaching the cycle path that would take me to Edinburgh town I had a fleeting disorientation, was almost going to turn into the Firth of Forth bridge 
The enormous sign "no pedestrian no cyclists" put me off following the turn ...

Double espresso macchiato time, if I ever deserved one, that must have been it!

allowed myself a panoramic picture stop too:



Rasmus's direction stopped at the end of the cycle path into Edinburgh, but I had checked the route to the Meadows out myself.
Only thing, got a bit lazy just stopped a random cyclist for directions - well, there was so many about, I did have to pick the one that liked roundabout ways when on paper it seemed quite straight forward.

Noticed the drivers in Edinburgh are much more patient than the Glasgow ones. The guy directing me signaled very last minute on several occasions, cars did not seem to get impatient to pass.
Not so the cyclists: once in the Meadows (a big park with very clean toilets btw) I lost my bearings, had to stop in the middle of the path a couple of times to read the signs, oh dear, sharp disapproving looks as in " don't you know the rules you country bumpkin??"
Here's the proof I made it 

I know it could be anything, but it is the Meadows sign, trust me.

What I learned from this adventure: it was a bit silly to set out alone on such a distance on isolated country roads.
Will not do it again, felt unsafe. Had done similar distances before, but on canal path with lots of people about, coffee shops, rest places.
The almost same route done in Pedal for Scotland: marshalled, with regular feed stations, did not feel nearly as far!
Stay tuned for Edinburgh or burst part 2: I'm doing it again tomorrow, following the canal this time, with a friend. 

PS: is this the right way to "park" a bike on a train?


A few pictures of the destination here.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2013)

Ha, ha...........brilliant Pat. I love reading of your adventures. Already looking forward to part 2.


----------



## edindave (28 Apr 2013)

Excellent Pat! Look forward to the next instalment. I thought of you today when I crossed over the canal near the Park Farm cafe. I saw one bike and cyclist outside. I did wonder if I'd see you there... Hope it went well today.


----------



## Ladytrucker (28 Apr 2013)

Well done Pat.


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2013)

Nice one Pat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2013)

Evening guys and girls!
Not long back from the ride to Edinburgh along the canals. Had a fantastic time, full report plus pictures will have to wait till tomorrow evening, as we ended up "mud monsters", had to clean myself and bike while drinking a gallon of coffee, now need FOOD 
Learned today: my limit on rough canal paths without padded shorts is 55 miles. Ended up doing 62 ... auch!


----------



## MrJamie (28 Apr 2013)

Wow, 62 miles and on canal paths! Addict!


----------



## Rasmus (28 Apr 2013)

Great stuff, Pat!

I image the Union Canal must have been horribly muddy today...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2013)

MrJamie said:


> Wow, 62 miles and on canal paths! Addict!


He he: it was only 56 on the paths, the rest was me riding to and from the ride.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Great stuff, Pat!
> 
> I image the Union Canal must have been horribly muddy today...


No half! How did you get tan lines, we got soaked no end


----------



## Rasmus (28 Apr 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No half! How did you get tan lines, we got soaked no end


I was out yesterday, when the weather was nice


----------



## Telemark (28 Apr 2013)

Brilliant, Pat, I can't wait for the new report. Laughing out loud countless times, you do have a way with words!
T


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No half! How did you get tan lines, we got soaked no end


By forgetting to take a bath


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> By forgetting to take a bath


----------



## arranandy (29 Apr 2013)

Great wee report


----------



## DougieAB (1 May 2013)

Well done Pat! Hope to see you and thousands of others on the 2013 POP. It was a great day out last year and seing thousands of cyclists in one place was a sight to remember. Just hope it stays dry


----------



## Mange-tout (2 May 2013)

Loved your commentary Pat. It wouldn't have been half as much fun if you hadn't gone on your own, got lost, fell off and generally had a ball. And as for those roadies, I know exactly what you mean. Too fast, guys. 

As for getting places mixed up I once phoned hubbie to ask him to collect me from Auchtermuchty as my legs had given up, when in fact I was in Auchtertool and only 7 miles from home.


----------

